# Therm-ic Boot Heater Installation



## RootDKJ (Dec 29, 2009)

So I scored these Therm-ic boot heaters off Tramdock during the summer and when I went to install them, I wasn't happy with the stock footbeds.  I got the elements that you can add to an existing footbed and I'm glad I waited.

Anyway, here's the pics I took.  

My boots (Nordica Speed Machine 12)






Removed the liner from the shell





Superfeet Green footbed.





Line the heating element up





Mark my cut line





Cut hole and stick wire through










Duct tape to secure the wire





This covers the element.  It has an adhesive backing.





Trimmed to fit





Cut a slit in the boot liner to stick the wire through





I eventually, taped the wire up the back of the liner, and where the wire comes through but didn't get a pic of it.





Finished!





I did use them yesterday, but it was pretty in the mid-30's.  Can't wait to try them for some night skiing soon!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice, good work. I'd only say you cut too big and too high of a hole in the liner.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 29, 2009)

What didn't you like about the original footbeds?


----------



## Philpug (Dec 30, 2009)

I just installed Hot Tronics M4's in my boots this season. They are very nice and am glad that I did so far.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 30, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Nice, good work. I'd only say you cut too big and too high of a hole in the liner.



And what keeps the liner from tearing more when you put the on and take it off?


----------



## Glenn (Dec 30, 2009)

Looks good Root! I used the flat food beds that came with the heaters. They actually work just fine for me so far. They are rather flat though and I had my doubts.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 30, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Nice, good work. I'd only say you cut too big and too high of a hole in the liner.


Too big, maybe.  I'm comfortable with where on the liner I cut the hole however, as it doesn't add any tight radius bends to the wires.



andyzee said:


> What didn't you like about the original footbeds?


They were really flat and I pronate.  My podiatrist had recommended the Superfeet's to me as an alternative to getting custom orthotics done.



o3jeff said:


> And what keeps the liner from tearing more when you put the on and take it off?



A healthy covering of duct tape.



Glenn said:


> Looks good Root! I used the flat food beds that came with the heaters. They actually work just fine for me so far. They are rather flat though and I had my doubts.



Thanks.  They are going to get a good trial tonight.


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 30, 2009)

Used mine at Mt Snow last Wednesday when I think the temps didn't get above 12 degrees all day. Can't beat warm feet! This is the second season I've had them in my boots, and it was a good investment!


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice idea taking pictures and posting a how-to Root. When I installed some Hotronics in my older boots the directions said not to duct tape the wires directly to the liner because when you flex the boot it will tug on the wires possibly damaging them. It said to tear a piece of tape lengthwise in half and stick the half down the center of a full piece (sticky side to sticky side). That will allow the wires to slide when the boot is flexed.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 30, 2009)

Where does everyone have their power packs mounted?  The best place I could figure out was on the instep side of the boot, attached to the velcro (part of the) power strap.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 30, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Where does everyone have their power packs mounted?  The best place I could figure out was on the instep side of the boot, attached to the velcro (part of the) power strap.



I think most folks clip them to the back of the cuff, it's the least likely place to get hit by something and ripped off.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 30, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I think most folks clip them to the back of the cuff, it's the least likely place to get hit by something and ripped off.


I couldn't make that work on my boots.  Maybe I'll play around with it some more.


----------



## severine (Dec 30, 2009)

So here's a question... do these distort custom footbeds? I wasn't in the market for boot heaters but with how cold my toes got yesterday, it may be a consideration. However, I have custom footbeds and after all the time and money put into that, I don't want to do anything that would screw them up.

Root, BTW, nice job!


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 30, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Where does everyone have their power packs mounted? The best place I could figure out was on the instep side of the boot, attached to the velcro (part of the) power strap.


 
 I use to mount them on the side of my boot, but every now and then, one of them would turn off from me hitting it against something. This off season I noticed extension wires for sale at my ski shop. This allowed me to mount the battery packs on my pants waist. Keeps them warmer and easily accessible during the ski day. I'm thinking the wires running down the back of my ski pants must give off some marginal heat too!


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 30, 2009)

severine said:


> So here's a question... do these distort custom footbeds? I wasn't in the market for boot heaters but with how cold my toes got yesterday, it may be a consideration. However, I have custom footbeds and after all the time and money put into that, I don't want to do anything that would screw them up.
> 
> Root, BTW, nice job!


Thanks.

I would say no, but you do need to cut a slit in to them, and your boot liner.


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 30, 2009)

severine said:


> So here's a question... do these distort custom footbeds? I wasn't in the market for boot heaters but with how cold my toes got yesterday, it may be a consideration. However, I have custom footbeds and after all the time and money put into that, I don't want to do anything that would screw them up.
> 
> Root, BTW, nice job!


 
I installed mine into some custom footbeds. As long as you take your time and do it right, all they do is make you custom footbeds warmer. I should point out that when using the heaters in really cold weather, your feet aren't going to be wicked warm. They're just not going to be cold. The heat that these heaters put out, pretty much just cancel out the cold around your toes. Although you can feel the heat on a 25+ degree day, or at home in your living room.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 30, 2009)

Quick update (sorry for the crappy cell pics, battery is charging on the Canon) - 

Added a "conduit" on the liner for the wire (thanks for the suggestion Mildcat).





Used a couple of wire ties to make a bracket on the back of the boot.















It's on there pretty solid.


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 30, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Added a "conduit" on the liner for the wire (thanks for the suggestion Mildcat).



Conduit! It would have been so much easier to describe if I could have thought of that word! :dunce: :-D


----------



## bigbog (Dec 31, 2009)

If the back of your boots end up taking hits often....outer-side of cuff(on both) always worked(being a non-night-gates crasher)..or one boot _inner_..the other _outer_.

$.01 guess.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 31, 2009)

So my wire tie straps to hold the batteries didn't pass the test.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 31, 2009)

Root....You may be able to get a mount for the back of the boot that'll mount over that Super Booster. I'm thinking a longer bolt to secure things will work just fine. 

Ok, so it may not work perfectly......May require drilling a hole in the center to get them mounted:


----------



## Beetlenut (Dec 31, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> So my wire tie straps to hold the batteries didn't pass the test.



When I ran the packs on my boots, I use to just clip them onto the powerstrap or even the top of the plastic boot shell.


----------



## Euler (Jan 1, 2010)

My wife has Hotronics heaters which she loves.  She, on the advice of the store owner who sold them to her, threads the power strap right through the clip rather than just clipping onto the power strap.  It's worked well.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 1, 2010)

I've worked it out by getting the clip over the powerstrap.  I had them on the lowest setting today...was way warm and had to turn them off.


----------



## Philpug (Jan 1, 2010)

I have mine on the outside, by the buckles on my boots. On the back there is too much of a chance to get caught on a chair lift.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 15, 2010)

Root, how's that working out for you? Wife want to run her cables in her boot today and was wondering if you have any pointers.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 15, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Root, how's that working out for you? Wife want to run her cables in her boot today and was wondering if you have any pointers.


Working out great.  My only complaint is that sometimes the switch gets moved to either the off position or the highest position.  The high position is super hot and painful.

I would make the psudo-conduit for the wire though.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 15, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Working out great.  My only complaint is that sometimes the switch gets moved to either the off position or the highest position.  The high position is super hot and painful.
> 
> I would make the psudo-conduit for the wire though.



Only thing I'm doing is running the cable, not changing the sole to the original. Looks like you made an incision at the top, any reason you didn't just do it at the bottom around the heal?


----------



## 2knees (Jan 15, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Only thing I'm doing is running the cable, not changing the sole to the original. Looks like you made an incision at the top, any reason you didn't just do it at the bottom around the heal?



i'm just waiting for you to forget which board you're posting on at that given time.  would be pretty enlightening to some.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 15, 2010)

2knees said:


> i'm just waiting for you to forget which board you're posting on at that given time.  would be pretty enlightening to some.



English please, English.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 15, 2010)

andyzee said:


> Only thing I'm doing is running the cable, not changing the sole to the original. Looks like you made an incision at the top, any reason you didn't just do it at the bottom around the heal?


There was some heavier stitching there that I didn't want to cut through.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 15, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> There was some heavier stitching there that I didn't want to cut through.



Thanks. If anything, I'm thinking above the stitching and some duct tape to keep it from falling apart.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 17, 2010)

Looks good Root.  If you have some rigidity in your forefeet and need a little "give" in the forefoot-section of the footbed, you may want to remove any extra layers of ducktape as it begins to stiffen whatever it's attached to = pain in forefoot....so I think keeping the ducktape to just a single strip works for everyone.

$.01


----------

